# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Лицензионный автомобиль

## SMARTER

*Лицензионный автомобиль*

Если бы автомобили продавали так, как программы

1. Перед покупкой вы обязаны подписать лицензионное соглашение, запрещающее не только разбирать машину, но и рассматривать двигатель и прочие внутренности. Тыкать в них пальцем - считается попыткой reverse engineering. 

2. Ключ от замка зажигания выдается не в магазине, а на заводе-производителе. До получения ключа вы можете толкать машину вручную. Если вы в течение месяца не получили ключи, то колеса блокируются.

3. Разблокировать колеса может инженер-крякер за символическую плату, отпилив блокирующий штырек. Но это незаконно. 

4. Каждые 200 км перегревается мотор и автомобиль не может ехать дальше. Открывать капот для проветривания запрещено лицензионным соглашением. 

5. Каждые 100 км отваливается кардан, поскольку он не закреплен. Закреплять его болтами запрещено лицензионным соглашением. 

6. Производитель обещает привинтить кардан в следующем сервис-паке (который выйдет через полгода), который вам поставят в ближайшем сервис-центре. 

7. Если вы не хотите постоянно заезжать в сервис-центр, щелкните тумблером “автоматическое обновление автомобиля”. В этом случае автомобиль будет сам заезжать в сервис-центр для установки сервис-паков, независимо от вашего желания.

8. Из-за конструктивных особенностей мотор жрет много бензина и сильно дымит. Зато автомобиль имеет простое управление - руль и рычаг “вперед-назад”. Остальные органы управления, как заверяет производитель, водителю не нужны. Домохозяйке - тем более.

9. Если вы не закрыли бардачок на ключ, то каждый раз, когда вы садитесь в машину, из бардачка будет выскакивать табличка с “советом дня”. 

10. На продвинутых моделях из бардачка выползает зеленый человечек и, в самое неподходящее время, начинает давать ценные советы на тему “как следует ездить и куда”. 

11. Если вы хотите ездить по улицам, а не только по двору, следует опасаться злоумышленников. Если злоумышленник сумеет вставить палку в backdoor*, автомобиль, в лучшем случае, начнет ездить рывками и “несколько странно”, в худшем - не заведется. 

12. Но вы можете приобрести небольшой прицеп и привязать его к своему автомобилю. Такой прицеп выполняет роль сторожа и отпугивает злоумышленника громким бибиканьем. Но, поскольку прицеп часто выпускается без колес, скорость вашей машины падает в два-три раза.

13. Лицензия на автомобиль гласит, что машина поставляется по принципу “as is”, никаких гарантий не прилагается и не предусматривается. Вы используете автомобиль на свой страх и риск. В частности, производитель не отвечает за то, что при повороте руля влева, машина может повернуть вправо.

www.yourcomputer.ru

----------

